# Date of a TEF 20-d



## Paul_Sterling (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Chaps, 
i'm new to the forum so i apologise if this thread already exists elsewhere on the forum, 

I'm in the process of registering my TEF 20-d for the first time, and need the exact date of manufacture, the numbers are as follows

s/n. TEF413030

thanks

Paul.


----------

